# [SOLVED] Bluetooth dongle doesn't appear to work.

## ShwangShwing

Hello,

I am having problem with my Trust usb bluetooth dongle. I followed http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth to set up my bluetooth. I started bluetooth deamon with /etc/init.d/bluetooth start:

```

priscilla3770 src # /etc/init.d/bluetooth status

 * status: started

```

One can see that the device is connected: 

```

priscilla3770 src # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:0723 Genesys Logic, Inc. GL827L SD/MMC/MS Flash Card Reader

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c050 Logitech, Inc. RX 250 Optical Mouse

```

However when I try to see my adapter it isn't there (I used hcitool dev as suggested by the wiki):

```

priscilla3770 src # hcitool dev

Devices:

priscilla3770 src # 

```

A solution or some steps that will help identify the problem will be appreciated.

Thanks.Last edited by ShwangShwing on Sat Aug 10, 2013 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

good deal, i have the same chip as you.  its a problem in the kernel section of the wiki.......  ill fix the wiki for you.  it will be done in 12 hours or less.  mines been tested and working.  i actually gave up my only bluetooth device to a friend that needed it for wifi keyboard to mac mini.

btusb                  11964  0 

bluetooth             204900  24 bnep,btusb,rfcomm

rc-service bluetooth start

the wiki actually does have the information but its kind of confusing how its setup. 

" 

        Select options for Bluetooth applications, see table below:

        <*>   ...

"

m m & m, no additional features at that point.

mkultra@mksrv [ ~ ]$ hcitool dev

Devices:

	hci0	xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

----------

## ShwangShwing

Thanks. Adding HCI USB driver (btusb) to the kernel made the dongle work.

----------

## acomputerdood

i have the same device and i can't for the life of me get it working.  can i get a "cheat sheet" of everything that's needed?

from the wiki i see:

```

[*] Networking support  --->

    <*> Bluetooth subsystem support  --->

        

        Select options for Bluetooth applications, see table below:

        <*>   ...

            Bluetooth device drivers  --->

               Select a Bluetooth HCI driver, e.g.:

               <*> HCI USB driver (btusb)

```

and i've gathered from various other pages that the following modules are needed:

```

# lsmod |egrep "(bluetooth|btusb|bnep|rfcomm|rfkill)"

btusb                   8765  0

rfcomm                 22815  0

bnep                    7214  2

bluetooth             145673  14 bnep,btusb,rfcomm

rfkill                 10611  1 bluetooth

usbcore                98677  10 btusb,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd,sl811_hcd

```

which are loaded, so i assume i've set up the kernel correctly (yes?)

i've started and restarted bluetooth, and done bluetooth -n -d:

```

# bluetoothd -n -d

bluetoothd[28746]: Bluetooth daemon 4.101

bluetoothd[28746]: src/main.c:parse_config() parsing main.conf

bluetoothd[28746]: src/main.c:parse_config() discovto=0

bluetoothd[28746]: src/main.c:parse_config() pairto=0

bluetoothd[28746]: src/main.c:parse_config() pageto=8192

bluetoothd[28746]: src/main.c:parse_config() auto_to=60

bluetoothd[28746]: src/main.c:parse_config() name=%h-%d

bluetoothd[28746]: src/main.c:parse_config() class=0x000100

bluetoothd[28746]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key 'DeviceID'

bluetoothd[28746]: Starting SDP server

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:plugin_init() Loading builtin plugins

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading pnat plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading audio plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading input plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading serial plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading network plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading service plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading health plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading hciops plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading mgmtops plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading formfactor plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading storage plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading adaptername plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading wiimote plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading maemo6 plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: src/plugin.c:plugin_init() Loading plugins /usr/lib/bluetooth/plugins

bluetoothd[28746]: plugins/service.c:register_interface() path /org/bluez/28746/any

bluetoothd[28746]: plugins/service.c:register_interface() Registered interface org.bluez.Service on path /org/bluez/28746/any

bluetoothd[28746]: plugins/maemo6.c:maemo6_init() init maemo6 plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: health/hdp.c:hdp_manager_start() Starting Health manager

bluetoothd[28746]: network/manager.c:read_config() Config options: Security=true

bluetoothd[28746]: plugins/pnat.c:pnat_init() Setup Phonet AT (DUN) plugin

bluetoothd[28746]: plugins/hciops.c:hciops_init()

bluetoothd[28746]: plugins/hciops.c:hciops_setup()

bluetoothd[28746]: src/main.c:main() Entering main loop

bluetoothd[28746]: plugins/hciops.c:init_known_adapters()

bluetoothd[28746]: plugins/hciops.c:init_device() hci0

bluetoothd[28746]: Listening for HCI events on hci0

bluetoothd[28746]: plugins/hciops.c:init_device() child 28747 forked

bluetoothd[28747]: Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)

bluetoothd[28746]: plugins/hciops.c:child_exit() child 28747 exited

```

it worries me that the child exits, so i think something's broken.  it won't create a /dev/hci0 device.  the following isn't giving me the output i expect:

```

# hcitool dev

Devices:

# hciconfig scan

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00  ACL MTU: 0:0  SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN

        RX bytes:48 acl:0 sco:0 events:3 errors:0

        TX bytes:24 acl:0 sco:0 commands:8 errors:0

# rfkill list

5: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

# hciconfig hci0 up

Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)

```

i feel like i've missed a very important step here - can anybody help?

----------

## acomputerdood

well, i unplugged the dongle and plugged it back in.  now it works consistently across reboots even.

go figure.

----------

